# My yard's pretty much done



## HappyCthulhu (Nov 7, 2007)

*We've still got some finishing touches to do, but this is pretty much it.*
The wife and I, and this year the neighbors as well, will be dressing up.
We usually get between 150 and 200 kids.


----------



## HappyCthulhu (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looking good! I love the wreath. Is that a ghost I see hanging in the tree?:devil:


----------



## HappyCthulhu (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, those are my Ghosties...









And here's what my grave yard will look like as soon as I can get a load of compost...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it - simple and elegant.

I want your house.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I like it too.


----------



## HappyCthulhu (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks.
We're real house proud.
This is only our 3rd year of doing the Hallowe'en thing.
The wife gets a month of Christmas decor and allows me 2 weeks to get as crazy as I want for the Witching season.
She's even agreed to dress up this year.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks great, HC! Be sure to post a pic of the wife in costume!:googly:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice house and yard
you need a ghostie and blacklight under that door eave


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

.
The wife gets a month of Christmas decor and allows me 2 weeks to get as crazy as I want for the Witching season.
She's even agreed to dress up this year.[/QUOTE said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Maybe you will get three weeks.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Very nice! That wreath is spookily gorgeous. Love it!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Like it, especially the wreath.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice Job! - 1031 24/7!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice yard Happy


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

looks good.


----------

